# Help me find this camper!



## ak99 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone I have been looking to a nice tent camper and I have found one but only a picture of it. And I can't figure out what it is or who makes it. If you could help me that would be great!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow looks awesome. It looks like a trailer that a Motorcycle could pull. I've seen something like that at an RV show once. 

I googled Motorcycle tent trailers and found a lot that looked similar. 

Welcome to the forum


----------

